# Suffolk Prince



## Robert (Jun 18, 2005)

Looking for info on suffolk prince She was built in 1982 Yard No 357/8 her builders where clellands on the tyne or small-co lowestoft she was a tug/supply boat any photos would be great thanks ROB


----------



## ddraigmor (Sep 13, 2006)

http://www.images-of-ships.co.uk/ship photos/Offshore supply ships/S/images/SUFFOLK PRINCE--.jpg

That the one?

Jonty


----------



## Joe w (Mar 17, 2008)

Sold to an Indian company Malayvia then sold on to OIL along with her sister and now called Oil Tempest I think that's the one.Last heard working in West Africa


----------

